# Geschwungener Text



## coolandcool (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
 bin auf der Suche nach einer Anleitung mit Photoshop einen Text geschwungen darzustellen.
 Also z.B. einen Text an eine Sinuslinie, oder um einen Kreis anzulegen.
 So dass eben der Text gebogen wird.
 Weiss jemand wie das funktioniert und kann mir dies erklären oder ein Tut dafür geben?

 Bis dann, machts gut,
 euer
 coolandcool


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. Januar 2005)

1.) .. immer PS Version nennen, ist teilweise sehr relevant

2.)

a)  "Verkrümmter Text" siehe Werkzeugoptionspalette bei aktiviertem Text (-werkzeug)
b) Filter -> Verzerrungsfilter 

Mit a) und b) kannst du schon eine Menge bewerkstelligen

Hast du PS CS ( 8.0 ) gibt es noch Möäglichkeiten von "Text am Pfad" , aber dazu kann ich nichts sagen, das ich kein PS CS habe!


----------



## coolandcool (17. Januar 2005)

Danke Thomas.
 HAbs gerade gleich ausprobiert.
 Funktioniert genial.
 Genau dass hab ich gesucht.
 Danke.


----------



## grazioli (28. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe Photoshop 5.5 in englisch! Da ich am Englisch lernen bin habe ich noch nicht alles Übersetzt!

Wo und wie kann ich dies in meiner Version einstellen?

Danke und Gruss Grazioli


----------

